# Question for those that have the new M18 Fuel Impact



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got mine in the mail. It sounds like something is rattling/vibrating inside especially when I run it on the highest speed.

Both the impact and the drill have a high pitched wine, which is something to get used to hearing. But the impact runs _loud._


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

mine doesnt make any noises i would not expect


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I have one as well. Sounds like you have a problem.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Meh, I'll try it on the job tomorrow, and if it causes me issues I'll send it back.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

How's the M12 band saw treating you? I want one as well as the M18 SDS but I know the second I pull the trigger they'll announce a Fuel version.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> How's the M12 band saw treating you? I want one as well as the M18 SDS but I know the second I pull the trigger they'll announce a Fuel version.


I love the M12 bandsaw. I know I sound like a broken record. The battery lasts a long time. Would last you a full day running EMT. Well maybe not if you _really_ suck at bending pipe. Clean straight cuts with no ridiculous vibration and spent blades.

Yes I cut deep strut with it, and it does it fine, thought not better than a corded band saw of course. 

The only time I pull out the sawzall is for demo where the conduit is still filled with wire, or when I need to flush cut something to the floor or wall. It basically sits in the car or gang box.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Try drive a screw with it, my regular impact does that when the anvil disengages but its only a couple of clicks.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just drove a couple screws.

It works just fine, so I'm not that concerned about it. It's not like I work in a library.

These slim pack batteries charge FAST. I got the deal where I got 1 free. So now I have 3 slim packs and 2 fat packs.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I only have fat packs so they're always interchangeable no matter what tool I use.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I only have fat packs so they're always interchangeable no matter what tool I use.


You can use slim packs on anything. You just sacrifice run time and power for weight. I have lower back issues so the less weight on my waist the better, since I will occasionally hook the impact on my belt or pocket.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> You can use slim packs on anything. You just sacrifice run time and power for weight. I have lower back issues so the less weight on my waist the better, since I will occasionally hook the impact on my belt or pocket.


You can't put slimpacks in the saws or grinder unless you alter the battery coupling.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> You can't put slimpacks in the saws or grinder unless you alter the battery coupling.


I know the hackzall can use a slimpack. I borrowed one from another contractor the other day. The sawzall...I could see it not being compatible, it sucks the *fat* battery dry like a cum hungry slut.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Its just a little plastic tab you can shave off with a chisel I think.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah it's easy to alter them, but Fras is right - the batts don't last long under load so the slims are a tad pointless for that application.

I use the grinder pretty frequently and sometimes the circular saw so I've always bought fat packs. I also prefer the balance on the drill and impact with a bit more heft on the bottom, so it works out nicely.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I just drove a couple screws.
> 
> It works just fine, so I'm not that concerned about it. It's not like I work in a library.
> 
> These slim pack batteries charge FAST. I got the deal where I got 1 free. So now I have 3 slim packs and 2 fat packs.


You took my home depot advice???


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> You took my home depot advice???


Not home depot, I got it from http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/

They have free shipping on orders over 100 dollars.

A lot of distributors are offering that extra battery.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> You can't put slimpacks in the saws or grinder unless you alter the battery coupling.


Yeah you can one is 1.5 ah and the other is 3.0 ah they would not make different style batteries for the same platform..m18 is m18 the run time would suck in the saw and the grinder


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

coon88 said:


> Yeah you can one is 1.5 ah and the other is 3.0 ah they would not make different style batteries for the same platform..m18 is m18 the run time would suck in the saw and the grinder


I stand corected I did rig the one battery on the fly when my two xc were dead....sorry about that


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

coon88 said:


> Yeah you can one is 1.5 ah and the other is 3.0 ah they would not make different style batteries for the same platform..m18 is m18 the run time would suck in the saw and the grinder


First off, Milwaukee doesn't make a 3.0Ah battery - the slims are 1.4 and the XCs are 2.8

Secondly, unless they have changed the tools, the high drain stuff like the Sawzall, grinder, circular saw, etc. have a plastic tab on the battery coupling that prevents he insertion of the slimpacks. You have to remove this tab to make them compatible, but it's pointless because the runtime will suffer.

Read the specs on the Milwaukee site - many of them have XC only listed as the battery type.

Makita has a similar system. There are several tools you can't insert the 1.5Ah batteries into but every tool fits the 3.0's.

Edit: correction - the red lithium batteries are 1.4 and 2.8Ah


----------

